# VServer + pisg VS me



## letsbaron (30. September 2007)

Hallo liebe leuts.

Ich habe einen VServer, auf dem schon erflogreich ein Eggdrop und BNC´s Laufen,
nun wollte ich zusätzlich noch PISG drauf machen.
Aber er bringt immer fehler meldungen.



> *30.09.07*|19:54:43| <Letsbot> /home/eggdrop/pisg-0.71/pisg an error occured: Warning: /home/eggdrop/pisg-0.71/pisg.cfg, line 14: unrecognized line:          logfile = "/home/eggdrop/logs/letsbaron.log"



Die Logs werden aber in dem angebeben Ordner vom Eggdrop geschrieben und liegen auch da, habs selber kontrolliert.

und wenn ich ./pisg mache 

sagt er mit No Channel Defined obwohl ich alles eingestellt habe.



> <channel="#letsbaron">
> Logfile = "/home/eggdrop/logs/letsbaron.log"
> Format = "eggdrop"
> Network= "euIRC"
> ...


wäre über hilfe erfreut


----------



## Helmut Klein (30. September 2007)

letsbaron hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> Die Logs werden aber in dem angebeben Ordner vom Eggdrop geschrieben und liegen auch da, habs selber kontrolliert.
> [...]



Handelt es sich bei "/home/eggdrop/logs/letsbaron.log" um eine Datei oder ein Verzeichnis?
Sollte es sich um ein Verzeichnis mit den Logdateien darin enthalten, so muss anstatt "LogFile" die Option "LogDir" verwendet werden.


----------



## letsbaron (30. September 2007)

/home/eddgrop/logs/letsbaron.log

Rot:
Is das normale verzeichniss.

Blau
is die LogDatei die der Eggdrop abspeichert.


----------

